# Cervelo R3-15 lbs



## twain (May 18, 2004)

Any recommendations for getting my Cervelo R3 under 15 pounds? It's 15 lb 1 ounce 

In the picture, it has a different saddle, Mavic brakes, and AM Classic 1350 wheels

But anyway to get her skinnier? It's got:

9-speed Dura Ace drive train, including BB
Ritchey Carbon cranks (575 grams with rings--750 gram BB+Crank combo)
Ritchey stem (110 g)
Ritchey Evo bars (200 g)
Keo Carbon pedals (198 g)
Easton EC90 seatpost (with USE shim to reduce from 32.6 to 27.2-175 grams total)
Zero Grav brakes
Easton SLX wheelset
Conti 4000s tires
Fizik Aliante saddle (yeah, 215 grams but oh so comfy)
Truetemper fork (375 g with insert)

Any ideas?
Thanks!


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

SRAM Red... plus it would look awesome on that bike.


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

MarvinK said:


> SRAM Red... plus it would look awesome on that bike.



Sram red, but skip their crankset and use a chorus FD (its lighter and cheaper)

If you're just looking to get it under 15, you could also do some bolt tuning with the FD and RD- actually you could do a lot with the RD, also try carbon der. pulleys.
Also switching to the same seatpost but in 27.2 will lose the weight of the shim and the smaller diameter post will weigh less, or you could just go to a 27.2 performance carbon seatpost which seem to come in between 145 and 160g uncut.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Just switching the RD, Shifters and cassette to SRAM Red would save you about 200g... and get you 10spd.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

Fizi handlebar tape and Continental Supersonic tubes(50grams).
That's if you are not using those already....


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

KMC10SL chain, Ti bolt on QR's, Wired computer,Lighter BB & tubes,SLR saddle.I would think the AC 350's are lighter than Easton's. Dura Ace Crankset is heavy too. My Scott CR1 is a hair over 13lbs with Aero Aluminum clincher wheels.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

http://www.cervelo.com/blogs.aspx?id=ms#991

9.94 lbs. R3.

It was unbeleivable how light this was when you picked it up.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

Post...........


Thompson




Should just make it 14.999999999999

Starnut


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

ewitz said:


> http://www.cervelo.com/blogs.aspx?id=ms#991
> 
> 9.94 lbs. R3.
> 
> It was unbeleivable how light this was when you picked it up.


I am going to say BS on that one.


----------



## euro trash (Sep 16, 2005)

nice bike twain :thumbsup: 

I'll 2nd STARNUT! ditch the FSA seatpost and you should easily go under 15lbs, those things are tanks, mine weighed 284 grams FYI.


----------



## tantra (Jan 8, 2008)

*Zipp SLC handle bars*

The Zipp SLC bars weigh 165g. You won't give up any performance either.


----------



## Flat Out (Aug 9, 2007)

DIRT BOY said:


> I am going to say BS on that one.


+1

Plus that's the R3 SL not the standard R3


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

DIRT BOY said:


> I am going to say BS on that one.


Could you elaborate?
I see about 5 bike in your website that weight very similar.
Are you saying that this bike weigh more than what they are claiming?


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

cpark said:


> Could you elaborate?
> I see about 5 bike in your website that weight very similar.
> Are you saying that this bike weigh more than what they are claiming?


Look at the specs on those bikes. Everything is custom/tuned, etc.

Compare this bike to the Cervelo: http://light-bikes.com/bikegallery/BikeListing.asp?id=452


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

Convert it to single speed and watch Gerard pull out what's left of his hair.


----------



## AlexCad5 (Jan 2, 2005)

Dura Ace or Sram Red Cassette. The Red is supposed to be noisy though. I need to do the same thing. Also the Arione CX is 159 grams instead of 240, if you are in love with the Arione. Maybe some speedplays... (the weight of the cleat is on the shoes not the bike.) 
I'm at 15.1 lbs too. I'm out of money though. 
I have a very similar build on my Pedal Force RS2


----------



## twain (May 18, 2004)

*Cervelo R3: 14 pounds*

Thanks for the tips. Put her on a diet with SRAM Red (see review here) with lighter cranks which got it down to 14 lb 7 ounces.
Then swapped the seat with the SLR (135 grams) and American Classics 1350 wheelset which took off 7 more ounces to 14lb 1 ounce. Without the cyclometer, it's 14 pounds even.


----------



## Cheers! (Aug 20, 2006)

Pretty sweet. It is not hard to get bikes under 15 lbs. 

I built my to be 15 lbs exact. 

http://www.light-bikes.com/bikegallery/BikeListing.asp?id=1548

The picture is out of date.


----------

